

'Metal moles' begin work below London - gkwelding
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17365934

======
gkwelding
Aren't these the same thing they used for digging out the "channel tunnel"?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunnel_boring_machine>

~~~
rurounijones
They look damn similar.

And we left one (or two) down there as well, it wasn't cost effective to bring
it back up to the surface (At the time)... I wonder if they still think that
having had to pay for another one.

